# What's Best To Use on These Wheels?



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I recently bought Year One Rally II wheels for my goat. These wheels come with a brushed aluminum appearance. I'm wondering from other Year One owners what you use to keep the brushed aluminum looking new and avoid the dulling as aluminum does over time? I'm afraid to use regular aluminum polish as it may be too abrasive on the brushed metal.


----------

